# CHP OFFICER SHOT DURING TRAFFIC STOP; 1 SUSPECT IN CUSTODY



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

http://abc7.com/news/chp-officer-shot-during-traffic-stop-in-west-covina/978925/


----------



## Ara (Sep 5, 2014)

Wowwww


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

the driver had the U in his windshield .. this headline will soon read ... CHP Officer Gunned Down by Uber Driver


----------



## Chargr (Sep 7, 2015)

I got stopped by LAPD yesterday night and got let go for for driving Uber lol 
.
Feels good man


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Arrest video:


----------



## igor l (Apr 7, 2015)

Get uber sticker, everybody can. 
It means the Uber driver he might be not.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Arrest video:


That looked like the cops allowed the dog to maul the guy in the hope he would bleed to death. Sickening abuse of power.


----------



## igor l (Apr 7, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> That looked like the cops allowed the dog to maul the guy in the hope he would bleed to death. Sickening abuse of power.


Criminal that guy i would say is.
On the first place safety should be.
Dog trained well i'm sure he was.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> That looked like the cops allowed the dog to maul the guy in the hope he would bleed to death. Sickening abuse of power.


He already shot one cop, if pulls the gun out on the dog he is done for with less human life at stake.


----------



## leadcurescancer (Jan 19, 2015)

That is sickening they set a dog onto a wounded man. That is torture the officers involved should be charged.
The guy was obviously wounded and unable to resist in any way shape or form, maybe he is a criminal but torture is still illegal.


----------



## igor l (Apr 7, 2015)

leadcurescancer said:


> That is sickening they set a dog onto a wounded man. That is torture the officers involved should be charged.
> The guy was obviously wounded and unable to resist in any way shape or form, maybe he is a criminal but torture is still illegal.


100% i'm not, looking for a gun dog was.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

leadcurescancer said:


> That is sickening they set a dog onto a wounded man. That is torture the officers involved should be charged.
> The guy was obviously wounded and unable to resist in any way shape or form, maybe he is a criminal but torture is still illegal.


Sure looked like torture to me.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

observer said:


> Sure looked like torture to me.





leadcurescancer said:


> That is torture the officers involved should be charged.


NONE of us were there.

I would not want to be a police officer today. Too many cameras to take videos & upload to You Tube so the general public can criticise an officer(s)'s actions.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Law enforcement is less dangerous than driving a taxi.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> NONE of us were there.
> 
> I would not want to be a police officer today. Too many cameras to take videos & upload to You Tube so the general public can criticise an officer(s)'s actions.


I have seen it first hand. A buddy of mine is a cop and we were hanging out talking in a gas station. This crazy guy around 50 years old 6'5 and a good 240lbs come running up yelling at him for having a gun. My buddy calmly told the guy to take a step back and calm down. The guy kept right on going, getting closer to his face. Finally my friend put the guy in custody, the guy was fighting back and was much bigger than my friend.

As he is coming out of the gas station someone is in their car filming them and yelling at the cop to leave the old man alone.

What they didn't know is my buddy has dealt with this guy before and his behavior was attributed to him not taking his meds. My buddy took him to the hospital, not jail because he is a threat to people when not on his meds.

People interfere with things that they have no clue about.

There are bad cops out there, there are cops that go overboard but the majority are just doing their job and do it the best they can.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Law enforcement is less dangerous than driving a taxi.


Source?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberNorthStar said:


> NONE of us were there.
> 
> I would not want to be a police officer today. Too many cameras to take videos & upload to You Tube so the general public can criticise an officer(s)'s actions.


We weren't but that guy was in no shape to hurt anyone. The cops actually looked kind of relaxed and nonchalant about the situation.

There was no need to sic the dog on him. They sicced the dog on him as payback.

This is why people are turning against cops. They are policemen not judge and jury.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberNorthStar said:


> Source?


Taxi drivers are three times more likely to be killed on the job than cops.

http://www.taxi-library.org/gord28.htm


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

More recent article with graph from 2013,

http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonkblog/wp/2015/01/28/charted-the-20-deadliest-jobs-in-america/


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

observer said:


> We weren't but that guy was in no shape to hurt anyone. The cops actually looked kind of relaxed and nonchalant about the situation.
> 
> There was no need to sic the dog on him. They sicced the dog on him as payback.
> 
> This is why people are turning against cops. They are policemen not judge and jury.


We had a local cop that was ambushed at a gas station, he shot the guy like 9 times and the guy kept returning fire, it didn't end until the cop got a headshot. The guy was even shot straight through the heart and kept going.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

limepro said:


> We had a local cop that was ambushed at a gas station, he shot the guy like 9 times and the guy kept returning fire, it didn't end until the cop got a headshot. The guy was even shot straight through the heart and kept going.


I can understand in that situation things were different.

The guy in the video had no gun in hand, was shooting at no one, was visibly hurt and could not use his right hand.

The cops were relaxed and did not look threatened, if he would have reached for a gun, he would have been made swiss cheese with all the guns aimed at him.

They would not have sent the dog in if they thought it would get shot.

They sent the dog in as punishment.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

observer said:


> I can understand in that situation things were different.
> 
> The guy in the video had no gun in hand, was shooting at no one, was visibly hurt and could not use his right hand.
> 
> ...


Dogs get sent in to places cops can't get safely without being out in danger like a vehicle. The 2nd time it was because he wouldn't comply and he has already proven he will shoot a cop.

No one wants a dog to get shot but if it comes down to a dog or cop the dog is going to go in first.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

KevinH said:


> http://abc7.com/news/chp-officer-shot-during-traffic-stop-in-west-covina/978925/


Wow... In general I have much respect for cops, however after trying to to make sense of all the road closures during the football game last night in Arlington and dealing with a few cops, one set of cops I dealt with were complete asshats and I have to admit I wanted to punch one of them in the face... so I can kind of relate to the rage one feels when dealing with certain cops.

*That said, I do not condone what this guy did in any way - no level of assholishness makes what he did right. *

I am just saying some of these cops make it so easy for citizens to become enraged. Just because you wear a badge does not give you license to be an asshole. I served in the Marines, I know what it means to serve and the way some of these police act is VERY UNBECOMING... It's like, _take off the badge and let's settle this man to man, MF_...

Sorry, just venting. The cop really pissed me off last night...


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> Wow... In general I have much respect for cops, however after trying to to make sense of all the road closures during the football game last night in Arlington and dealing with a few cops, one set of cops I dealt with were complete asshats and I have to admit I wanted to punch one of them in the face... so I can kind of relate to the rage one feels when dealing with certain cops.
> 
> *That said, I do not condone what this guy did in any way - no level of assholishness makes what he did right. *
> 
> ...


While I'm not condoning them and another USMC brother here. You have to remember they go to work day in and day out to see people who absolutely hate them. Shade is thrown at them at every turn, after awhile you just become more and more hateful to the world. Imagine going to work everyday and the people you are trying to help just call you names, attack you, etc. After a few years you just stop caring about them.

It doesn't even take a few years, if you went to the sandbox and had to deal with the public you know exactly what I mean. We were hated over there and they didn't hide it to the point you were just waiting for someone to step out of line to see the pink mist.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

limepro said:


> While I'm not condoning them and another USMC brother here. You have to remember they go to work day in and day out to see people who absolutely hate them. Shade is thrown at them at every turn, after awhile you just become more and more hateful to the world. Imagine going to work everyday and the people you are trying to help just call you names, attack you, etc. After a few years you just stop caring about them.
> 
> It doesn't even take a few years, if you went to the sandbox and had to deal with the public you know exactly what I mean. We were hated over there and they didn't hide it to the point you were just waiting for someone to step out of line to see the pink mist.


I hear ya.
But what you compare are two very different things for these reasons:
_(1) *When 'invading' another country, you are an outsider from the get go.*_. starts you immediately on the wrong foot - HUGE trust curve to overcome there.
_(2) *Military is not designed to police the public*_, especially a public they are not local to.
_(3) *The police in our cities ARE local*_ and if they have failed to create an atmosphere that bridges any gaps, shame on them. They are part of that community. There is little to no excuse.

_Case in point: _That cop didn't even TRY to listen. Before I even said a word, he cut me off... repeatedly. Yet a cop I talked to earlier, was absolutely pleasant, engaging, and recommended the steps I actually followed that put me in front of Cop #2 & 3... but Cop #2 wasn't having it... even went on to say, _"this is how we have done it for the past 5 years!"._.. well dumbass... if it is so established, why are these people unaware of where to go?? Why did my PAX walk over to the Walmart thinking it was a good idea to get away from the stadium, only for us to find out they BLOCK OFF EVERY road that leads to it from every possible angle... Even if they have done it for the past 5 years, new people will come... whether new visitors or new drivers... Hell.. UberX has only been in DFW for about 2 years... The steps Uber provided and Lot 9 meant NOTHING to me or the PAX at this point, since he is already away from the stadium. So shut your damn mouth (cop #2) for one damn second and hear what I am asking you... Granted.. I didn't say any of that of course.. couldn't get a word in edgewise. All his fat ass was doing was standing there... being an asshole. The first cop was far busier and still took a moment to assist. I didn't come at either of them with hate or anger, just a desire to work within their design (_which was pure chatoic from the outside looking in - which every PAX I picked up agreed - some of them locals_). #2 was not the type to even try to enjoy his job as a public servant. Oh hell no. This guy deserves any hate and shade coming his way. #1 cop was cool and very helpful.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> I hear ya.
> But what you compare are two very different things for these reasons:
> _(1) *When 'invading' another country, you are an outsider from the get go.*_. starts you immediately on the wrong foot - HUGE trust curve to overcome there.
> _(2) *Military is not designed to police the public*_, especially a public they are not local to.
> ...


Not everyone should deal with the public to some its just a job. I understand we did different jobs but some of the areas are warzones where police are the outsiders invading their territory.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

limepro said:


> Not everyone should deal with the public to some its just a job. I understand we did different jobs but some of the areas are warzones where police are the outsiders invading their territory.


In general, any military force is designed to see ally and enemy. The mindset is to close with and destroy the enemy.
That should not be the mindset of a police force in a local community. Any '_warzones'_ within a community are the result of neglect. Which means the city and police force failed to do their job in the first place.
Maybe the individual cop is not to blame for something like that, since it is an indication of poor policies and governing. However, they should understand the dynamics and the role they play.

(Yes, as of late, the expectations of the military are changing to include more non-combative roles.
They want them to do a little bit of everything... like General Krulak used to say, _"We do windows"_, meaning we do everything. Tell us what you want and we will make it happen.)

Anyways.. this is heading off topic...


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

I just want to know if the poor Siberian Husky puppy ever got rescued. He jumped out of that car and took off. They are not easy to catch once loose. On the other hand the K-9 was very well trained. He outed on cue, without hesitation & came back to a heel position at the handler's side, when asked. Once they get the ok to bite it is hard to call them off and he was perfect. He was called to put the guy on the ground cause either the perp didn't want to get down or get down fast enough, so they used the dog. The dog is a tool. It was pretty hard to watch, but he had it coming. I would rather get shot than get chewed by a dog. 
What is wrong with people that think its ok to shoot a cop. Did he see too many action flicks? Video games?


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Choochie said:


> I just want to know if the poor Siberian Husky puppy ever got rescued. He jumped out of that car and took off. They are not easy to catch once loose. On the other hand the K-9 was very well trained. He outed on cue, without hesitation & came back to a heel position at the handler's side, when asked. Once they get the ok to bite it is hard to call them off and he was perfect. He was called to put the guy on the ground cause either the perp didn't want to get down or get down fast enough, so they used the dog. The dog is a tool. It was pretty hard to watch, but he had it coming. I would rather get shot than get chewed by a dog.
> What is wrong with people that think its ok to shoot a cop. Did he see too many action flicks? Video games?


It's becoming the wild west again. You never know what level of training, let alone what level of mental stability a person has that is carrying a gun.
It is a people issue that needs to be resolved. Not really sure what the best method is to solve it. There are a lot of things discussed that would be disastrous if they implemented. 
So many examples of what not to do, not too many of what should be done.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Choochie said:


> I just want to know if the poor Siberian Husky puppy ever got rescued. He jumped out of that car and took off. They are not easy to catch once loose. On the other hand the K-9 was very well trained. He outed on cue, without hesitation & came back to a heel position at the handler's side, when asked. Once they get the ok to bite it is hard to call them off and he was perfect. He was called to put the guy on the ground cause either the perp didn't want to get down or get down fast enough, so they used the dog. The dog is a tool. It was pretty hard to watch, but he had it coming. I would rather get shot than get chewed by a dog.
> What is wrong with people that think its ok to shoot a cop. Did he see too many action flicks? Video games?


I don't think anyone here thinks it's ok to shoot anyone, cop or not.

But from what was on video there was no need to sic the dog on him.

I can underdstand if the guy was unharmed, waving a gun around or hyped up on drugs.

If he had been they would have shot him with a bean bag gun, with a taser or with real bullets. He was clearly not a threat.

There was no need to bring in the dog, they brought in the dog to teach him a lesson.

Cops can not be allowed to be judge and jury. They need to arrest people without using undue and unnecessary force.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> It's becoming the wild west again. You never know what level of training, let alone what level of mental stability a person has that is carrying a gun.
> It is a people issue that needs to be resolved. Not really sure what the best method is to solve it. There are a lot of things discussed that would be disastrous if they implemented.
> So many examples of what not to do, not too many of what should be done.


I'm a firm believer in the 2nd amendment. There is a delicate balance with regard to privacy issues and psychiatric info on people to deny them or take away their guns. Also, the great many people with no previous "mental" issues all of a sudden kill themselves and others. Then there are the criminal elements who are able to get guns and others who are able to obtain them privately with no background check. Mostly, our society is to blame for the lack of values, progressive secularism, hopelessness and the baseness of our culture. Just my opinion.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Cue Rage Against the Machine...
"You know I'm driving down Rodeo with a SHOTGUN.
Uber sticker sticker up, you know everybody 
GOT ONE"


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

observer said:


> I don't think anyone here thinks it's ok to shoot anyone, cop or not.
> 
> But from what was on video there was no need to sic the dog on him.
> 
> ...


He deserved what he got and there obviously was a reason to send the dog to bring him down. They knew they were taping the incident so I'm sure they were following protocol. 
So he was wounded and now you feel sorry for him as he opened fire on a police officer - yeah you are very soft.
You aren't in law enforcement and have no idea why they used the dog. He may not have been a threat in your eyes. The dog was told to use force to put him down and once down to stop him from moving about. If you didn't notice he was not patted down and I couldn't see what he was doing on the ground, could have been moving. If you noticed he finally complied and crawled to the officers, after being forced in submission. From what you and I see he looked compliant but he had just shot an officer and he is not going to be given a second chance.
Yes and some cops are dirty and go beyond what they need to do but he needed to be taught a lesson, although I don't agree that is what they were doing.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Cue Rage Against the Machine...
> "You know I'm driving down Rodeo with a SHOTGUN.
> Uber sticker sticker up, you know everybody
> GOT ONE"


As easy to get Uber stickers as shotguns!


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Choochie said:


> I'm a firm believer in the 2nd amendment. There is a delicate balance with regard to privacy issues and psychiatric info on people to deny them or take away their guns. Also, the great many people with no previous "mental" issues all of a sudden kill themselves and others. Then there are the criminal elements who are able to get guns and others who are able to obtain them privately with no background check. Mostly, our society is to blame for the lack of values, progressive secularism, hopelessness and the baseness of our culture. Just my opinion.


Like I said, it's a people issue.
As for values, etc... we can only move forward. Unfortunately, many are being left behind, mostly due to poverty and the issues surrounding poverty, which are often the things we hear most about in the news these days (race, crime, violence, drugs, gangs, some aspects of equality, lack of education, etc etc). However, everyone is stuck on those specific issues instead of realizing if we solve poverty in our own nation, we pave the way to not only overcome the other issues in our nation, but set an example for the rest of the world. Values come from within, when we acknowledge that our actions and words can impact others. Religion is not the ONLY way to instill values. Strong communities can instill values. It's about people. It's always been about people. No politician, no businessman, nor priest, is going to change that or save us. Unity will change that which division has torn apart. And right now, this nation knows nothing about unity.

I'll get off my soapbox now...


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> Like I said, it's a people issue.
> As for values, etc... we can only move forward. Unfortunately, many are being left behind, mostly due to poverty and the issues surrounding poverty, which are often the things we hear most about in the news these days (race, crime, violence, drugs, gangs, some aspects of equality, lack of education, etc etc). However, everyone is stuck on those specific issues instead of realizing if we solve poverty in our own nation, we pave the way to not only overcome the other issues in our nation, but set an example for the rest of the world. Values come from within, when we acknowledge that our actions and words can impact others. Religion is not the ONLY way to instill values. Strong communities can instill values. It's about people. It's always been about people. No politician, no businessman, nor priest, is going to change that or save us. Unity will change that which division has torn apart. And right now, this nation knows nothing about unity.
> 
> I'll get off my soapbox now...


You are on the right track on everything you said. We are very divided and our current "leaders" have not done anything but perpetuate that.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Choochie said:


> He deserved what he got and there obviously was a reason to send the dog to bring him down. They knew they were taping the incident so I'm sure they were following protocol.
> 
> *He deserves MORE than he got but it is not up to the police to decide that. If he would have gotten killed in the shootout I would have been ok with that, but there is a line and police officers need to be held accountable just like any other person.
> *
> ...


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

So based on your assessment you would paint all officers with a broad brush based on a few bad apples you know about. It is very clear you have a bias against the law. Is it because you are a minority? You have never been on the side of law enforcement from the posts I have read from you.
You are way off base on your opinion of whether they went beyond protocol. Can you cite what the correct protocol is?No, you can't. Look, I've trained my own dog to do bite work and I've seen lots of police and sport dogs work and that dog did not maul him. The dog could have mauled him. That was just a teaser. You are talking from the perspective of someone who knows nothing about police work or working dogs.
What I said about him being taught a lesson was he did not follow directions to get on the ground so they used the dog to put him down. Again they were not teaching him a lesson as much as teaching him to obey their orders as he was not compliant. They called the dog off. Then in another segment he was very compliant crawling on his belly. We obviously didn't see the whole incident.
Your opinion on what weapons you think they should use means nothing, you are not a trained officer or dog handler. It's easy for people to make judgements with their own limited world views.
Let's leave it at you saw something that you didn't understand and interpreted it in a subjective way.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

observer said:


> _He deserved what he got and there obviously was a reason to send the dog to bring him down. They knew they were taping the incident so I'm sure they were following protocol._
> *He deserves MORE than he got but it is not up to the police to decide that. If he would have gotten killed in the shootout I would have been ok with that, but there is a line and police officers need to be held accountable just like any other person.*
> _So he was wounded and now you feel sorry for him as he opened fire on a police officer - yeah you are very soft._
> *No, I do not feel sorry for him. My point is that these officers went beyond their duties in arresting him.*
> ...





Choochie said:


> So based on your assessment you would paint all officers with a broad brush based on a few bad apples you know about. It is very clear you have a bias against the law. Is it because you are a minority? You have never been on the side of law enforcement from the posts I have read from you.
> You are way off base on your opinion of whether they went beyond protocol. Can you cite what the correct protocol is?No, you can't. Look, I've trained my own dog to do bite work and I've seen lots of police and sport dogs work and that dog did not maul him. The dog could have mauled him. That was just a teaser. You are talking from the perspective of someone who knows nothing about police work or working dogs.
> What I said about him being taught a lesson was he did not follow directions to get on the ground so they used the dog to put him down. Again they were not teaching him a lesson as much as teaching him to obey their orders as he was not compliant. They called the dog off. Then in another segment he was very compliant crawling on his belly. We obviously didn't see the whole incident.
> Your opinion on what weapons you think they should use means nothing, you are not a trained officer or dog handler. It's easy for people to make judgements with their own limited world views.
> Let's leave it at you saw something that you didn't understand and interpreted it in a subjective way.


_"but he needed to be taught a lesson"_
_*"It is not the police officers responsibility to teach ANYONE a lesson"*
_
*That is the point.
*
Regardless whether we feel that guy deserves the death penalty, we have a justice system in place for a reason.
And cops are not judge and jury. They are not above the law. They enforce the law and apprehend suspected criminals using only that amount of force that is reasonably necessary.
This is a serious topic these days as I am sure you are well aware.

_"(A)cts by which cruel and sadistic purpose to harm another would be manifest" may also be a violation of the *Eighth Amendment's *proscription on "cruel and unusual" punishment._

*Examples:
The use of pepper spray on non-violent demonstrators was determined to be excessive* where there were less intrusive alternatives. 
(_Headwaters Forest Defense v. County of Humboldt_ (9th Cir. 2002) 276 F.3rd 1125.)

However, *the use of a "chemical irritant" against party-goers who are impeding a lawful arrest and fighting with law enforcement officers*, particularly after a warning, *was not improper, or excessive*.
(_Jackson v. City of Bremerton_(9th Cir. 2001) 268 F.3rd 646, 651-653.)

Granted, police have a tough job, but all the more reason to hold themselves to a high standard. I'm sure it's not easy to hold back once the adrenaline starts pumping - they are human and WILL make mistakes.
So while we should expect them to maintain high standards, finding a balance and giving them some benefit of the doubt is also necessary from time to time.

We should respect the badge. However we may not always respect the person behind the badge.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Dude shot a cop, he's lucky he's still alive.

Sounds like the police used mega constraint. Firing on a cop is akin to giving yourself the death sentence.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Dude shot a cop, he's lucky he's still alive.
> 
> Sounds like the police used mega constraint. Firing on a cop is akin to giving yourself the death sentence.


I don't understand the logic here either, I totally agree with you.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Choochie said:


> I don't understand the logic here either, I totally agree with you.


Everyone agrees that had he been shot and killed by police, everyone would have been fine with it. No one disputes that.

However there is a feeling as if a line was crossed sicking the dog on him. Almost thug like mentality. Not something we expect fom the police nor should we condone. You even said, "they wanted to teach him a lesson"... No no no... They should not go there. This is not the Mafia. This is not Iraq or Afghanistan. This is not how we operate. And when we do, when we condone it, when we do not condemn it, we allow that mentality to seep into our society and social values. It is not who we are or what we stand for. Draw the line. Or watch us devolve into chaos... Vigilante justice... Corrupt police... Third world bullshit.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> Everyone agrees that had he been shot and killed by police, everyone would have been fine with it. No one disputes that.
> 
> However there is a feeling as if a line was crossed sicking the dog on him. Almost thug like mentality. Not something we expect fom the police nor should we condone. You even said, "they wanted to teach him a lesson"... No no no... They should not go there. This is not the Mafia. This is not Iraq or Afghanistan. This is not how we operate. And when we do, when we condone it, when we do not condemn it, we allow that mentality to seep into our society and social values. It is not who we are or what we stand for. Draw the line. Or watch us devolve into chaos... Vigilante justice... Corrupt police... Third world bullshit.


Those very expensive, highly trained fur babies aren't used just for sniffing. Feelings don't belong in this equation. You are acting like judge and jury, reminds me of all the bs regarding ferguson, people jumping to conclusions without the facts. Ruined the cops life. Cool.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Anyone who fires on cops without provocation deserves whatever they get.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Those very expensive, highly trained fur babies aren't used just for sniffing. Feelings don't belong in this equation. You are acting like judge and jury, reminds me of all the bs regarding ferguson, people jumping to conclusions without the facts. Ruined the cops life. Cool.


Yet you forget your own words... " they wanted to teach him a lesson"... That is not what those cops should be doing and That is the point. Don' t spin this into something else or other incidents. The Only thing about the other incidents is the growing mistrust between our police force and our citizens... And that has everything to do with choices they make. So when you suggest, they acted "to teach him a lesson" you better be damn sure someone should call you out on it. I respect the badge and believe we need to repair the trust issue so that everyone respects the badge, so that cluster ****s like Ferguson never get to that point. Suggesting police have the right to "teach them a lesson" is not helping to rebuild trust. Period. If you don' t get that, you completely miss this entire argument being made.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Anyone who fires on cops without provocation deserves whatever they get.


You know why that doesn' t hold water in court?

Think of it like the different phases of Uber insurance coverage. There are windows in which certain actions are justified, yet minutes later those actions are NOT justified. Your blanket statent could suggest... Guy shoots at cop, cops return fire but miss.. Guy drop gun, puts hands up and walks peacefully towards cops and follows their instructions... Then one cop shoots guy in head.

Surely the guy who shot at cops deserved anything he got right??

Not anymore, that cop is losing his badge and likely going to jail.

There is a process and certain things are acceptable and understandable during certain windows. "Teaching him a lesson" is generally not part of any acceptable window while a cop is arresting a suspect. It sends the wrong message and suggets that cops can act outside the law.

Again that undermines trust and ONLY means more cops will be targeted.

Come on, you guys are smart enough to understand these concepts.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

If you want to beat a dead horse, go back to post #30 and see who uttered the words "they used the dog to teach him a lesson" , which was observer. I disagreed that that is why they sent the dog. Only later I used those words saying they were essentially using the dog to teach him to follow their orders and get on the ground. Not teaching him a lesson literally, but teaching him to obey an order or suffer the consequences. You can interpret that or twist it to make your point - I got what you are saying but I don't believe you got what I was saying. Nevertheless I don't feel sorry for any pain he endured, even though it was hard to watch - call me a hard ass. It's all good.


----------



## yvette7985 (Sep 19, 2015)

igor l said:


> Criminal that guy i would say is.
> On the first place safety should be.
> Dog trained well i'm sure he was.


No im sorry like that last post yes that dog was sent out to **** up a guy whos ****ed up already shit cricket ass cops they all are


----------



## yvette7985 (Sep 19, 2015)

The gunman in that shooting is my best friend and he was treated unfair . Those dumb ****s can only see he was down nd disabled and was not gonna do shit but yet they go and sic that mut on my homie SMFH? THEM COPS BE ****ING UP LATLY NO WONDER WHY SHIT GOES DOWN THEY WAY IT DOES FOR THEM HAHAHA


----------



## yvette7985 (Sep 19, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Arrest video:


My love my poor baby john


----------



## F-uber (Aug 1, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Anyone who fires on cops without provocation deserves whatever they get.


I have never cared for police brutality and shooting unarmed people, but if one has shot at a cop and gets a dog, I think they have been merciful.


----------



## F-uber (Aug 1, 2015)

yvette7985 said:


> No im sorry like that last post yes that dog was sent out to **** up a guy whos ****ed up already shit cricket ass cops they all are


Would it kill you to speak English?



yvette7985 said:


> The gunman in that shooting is my best friend and he was treated unfair . Those dumb ****s can only see he was down nd disabled and was not gonna do shit but yet they go and sic that mut on my homie SMFH? THEM COPS BE ****ING UP LATLY NO WONDER WHY SHIT GOES DOWN THEY WAY IT DOES FOR THEM HAHAHA


You find it funny? You, sir, are a fill in the blank. I don't believe you and think you should learn some basic English.

Not saying you have to be Shakespeare or Bob Dylan, but just the basics.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

yvette7985 said:


> My love my poor baby john


Who's John - the Siberian husky that headed for the hills?LOL


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Well, this thread has taken a turn for the worse.
Six degrees of separation aside, I don't believe Yvette when she says the gunman was her best friend. 
What? Someone lied on the Internet? 
Noooooo!


----------



## yvette7985 (Sep 19, 2015)

Choochie said:


> Who's John - the Siberian husky that headed for the hills?LOL


Read the report lame ass than u will know who tf John is...


----------



## yvette7985 (Sep 19, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Well, this thread has taken a turn for the worse.
> Six degrees of separation aside, I don't believe Yvette when she says the gunman was her best friend.
> What? Someone lied on the Internet?
> Noooooo!


I dont get it


----------



## yvette7985 (Sep 19, 2015)

F-uber said:


> Would it kill you to speak English?
> 
> You find it funny? You, sir, are a fill in the blank. I don't believe you and think you should learn some basic English.
> 
> Not saying you have to be Shakespeare or Bob Dylan, but just the basics.


Sir no im a woman stupid so stfu and you worry about me learning english what a damn lame you are.


----------



## yvette7985 (Sep 19, 2015)

F-uber said:


> I have never cared for police brutality and shooting unarmed people, but if one has shot at a cop and gets a dog, I think they have been merciful.


You know what you are very right on that comment .


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

yvette7985 said:


> I dont get it


To simplify, I don't believe your story.


----------



## F-uber (Aug 1, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> To simplify, I don't believe your story.


Uber Crackhead service....coming soon to your market.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

yvette7985 said:


> Read the report lame ass than u will know who tf John is...


So how's the lame ass boyfriend?


----------



## yvette7985 (Sep 19, 2015)

Choochie said:


> So how's the lame ass boyfriend?


Hahaha funny funny ain't you but to answer your question he is not to good in prison on hi maximum security watch cant have visitors or basically i should just say hes doing pretty shitty


----------



## yvette7985 (Sep 19, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> To simplify, I don't believe your story.


Ok well sorry that you dont believe me but why would i lie about such a thing


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

yvette7985 said:


> Ok well sorry that you dont believe me but why would i lie about such a thing


Well yes, you have a point.
There's absolutely nothing but truth on anonymous online forums.
I make millions, my cab is just a lifestyle thing.


----------

